# Christmas Card



## Swtbrat (Dec 12, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.jacquielawson.com:80/viewcard.asp?code=0212320003">http://www.jacquielawson.com:80/viewcar ... 0212320003</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Dec 12, 2007)

very cute


----------



## playlboi (Dec 12, 2007)

very nice card!


----------



## Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

That was cute.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 12, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

That was nice.


----------

